# Carnivorous Plant



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I finished this prop last week. It was completely different from other things I've built, so it was a lot of fun. It's made of Styrofoam balls, wire, a tree branch and paint. I have a full how-to on my (in progress) website.

http://www.ghoulfriday.com/how_to/plant


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice! Amazing paint job on that.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice.. Reminds me of the little shop of horrors! Feed me Seymore!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It's just a mean green motha from outer space and he's baaaaaaaaadddd!

Nice job with the prop, man!


----------

